# Amazon Fire HD8 Catch-99 for Parental controls password



## Icefire12 (Feb 2, 2019)

My kindle fire hd8 is asking me for a parental controls password that i forgot and when i try to reset it it asks for an amazon password that i also dont know
so...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So reset the device to factory defaults.

Closing, as that is all the help we will try to give. Please consult the Rules, to which you just agreed.


----------

